# This is what Fall tastes like...



## ndynt (Sep 29, 2015)

Love Fall, even though it is not as spectacular here in Florida, and all the autumn foods.  Cider, pumpkin everything.  Especially old fashioned pumpkin doughnuts, crullers.  Winter squash..McIntosh apples.   
Who else loves fall. Especially, what are your favorite autumn foods?


----------



## Shirley (Sep 29, 2015)

Nona, I don't know where you are originally from but, here in my part of the country, fall means baked sweet potatoes, collards, pecan pies, dry beans, and country ham. Them's good eatin'. 

It means the fragrance of leaves burning, smoke from wood burning fireplaces, crisp, frosty mornings  and bright, sunny days.  Mist hanging over lakes, ponds and rivers.  I love fall.


----------



## ndynt (Sep 29, 2015)

Ohhh yes, Shirley...Fall is glorious.  Though I have spent many, many years in the deep  south, I grew up in MA.  So love the autumn too and can relate to all  you have described.  Adding the crisp feel and sound when walking on the  fallen leaves.  The geese flying south for the winter. Floral arrangements with cat nine tails, Indian corn and chrysanthemums.   Indian Summer days.  Porches with pumpkins and fall flowers. 
Yes, love collards, beans...but, with pigs tails and feet and corn bread.  Sweet potatoes, especially pie.  Pecan tarts vs pie.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 29, 2015)

In New England-

Apples, candied apples, pumpkin spice also, baked acorn or butternut squash with butter and brown sugar, homemade soups.

Indian corn to hang and Indian pudding to eat warm with vanilla ice cream.

Country fairs.

Autumn is my favorite season. Today I picked up a few more potted mums for the front along with some of those interesting looking pumpkins. Same as Shirley's area, the fragrances and crisp weather.


----------



## Davey Jones (Sep 29, 2015)

Knock it off you two, I'm still in Florida with this humidity, no such thing as Fall here.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2015)

Yup Autumn means...all of the above..beautiful yellow, gold and russet  autumn colours, glorious photographic light..the fallen leaves in the woods next to my house like a  thick crisp carpet to walk on..The conkers falling from the trees ( there are so many already on the ground) 



Guy Fawkes night with bonfires and Big firework displays.  Hot Baked potatoes, hot dogs and onions, grilled corn cobs ,  Roasted honeyed Parsnips... steaming mugs of hot chocolate and mulled wine around the bonfire while wrapped up against the cold of the night air. 




Ahhhh...autumn she is by far the most beautiful of all the seasons...


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 29, 2015)

How lovely Holly. Is that your home?


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 29, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> Knock it off you two, I'm still in Florida with this humidity, no such thing as Fall here.



I'm with you Davey.  Summer is still going strong in these parts too,  nothing but heat and humidity down here in Houston.

But yes, I do LOVE autumn.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> How lovely Holly. Is that your home?



Yep Rose, thanks ... ...taken a couple of years ago ,


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2015)

These few photos are some I took last Autumn of the woods behind my house.. 












..and this is the lane leading to my house...







I take more every season..I love the Photographic light that Autumn brings


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 29, 2015)

Really pretty!!!


----------



## Lara (Sep 30, 2015)

This is last years Thanksgiving Dinner. Pretty typical. Traditional foods never change…just the green and root vegetable sides. My mother always makes Orange Sweet Potatoes. She hollows out the orange halves being careful to leave a lot on the sides for flavor. Then smooshes up cooked sweet potatoes and adds a little brown sugar(or not) and butter. Mounds that into the orange half, bakes it at 350 for 20 minutes, then adds the marshmallow on top, and puts it under the broiler until golden.

Fresh green beens have garlic and onions mixed in. Brussel sprouts are oven roasted. Mashed potatoes and I also make cauliflower mashed "potatoes" for my vegetarian guests. I always do a plain gravy but this time I threw in some fresh herbs and mushrooms…I prefer the traditional plain gravy though. Cornbread stuffing and fresh cranberry relish. Oh, and the turkey of course. Wine, ice tea, and ice water. Dessert is a variety of homemade pies, apple, berry, pecan, and pumpkin and served with whipped cream and vanilla ice cream….and a cup of coffee, tea, or warm mulled cider.Only the pumpkin are pictured.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2015)

OOOh yuuuumy..Nona....that looks delicious , was the dessert photo taken in your house?


----------



## oldman (Sep 30, 2015)

But after Fall comes this:


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 30, 2015)

Ahh, beautiful pictures.....fall is my favorite season, it is when we cool down from the miserable Texas heat, usually in October.


----------



## Bullie76 (Sep 30, 2015)

Lara said:


> This is last years Thanksgiving Dinner. Pretty typical. Traditional foods never change…just the green and root vegetable sides. My mother always makes Orange Sweet Potatoes. She hollows out the orange halves being careful to leave a lot on the sides for flavor. Then smooshes up cooked sweet potatoes and adds a little brown sugar(or not) and butter. Mounds that into the orange half, bakes it at 350 for 20 minutes, then adds the marshmallow on top, and puts it under the broiler until golden.
> 
> Fresh green beens have garlic and onions mixed in. Brussel sprouts are oven roasted. Mashed potatoes and I also make cauliflower mashed "potatoes" for my vegetarian guests. I always do a plain gravy but this time I threw in some fresh herbs and mushrooms…I prefer the traditional plain gravy though. Cornbread stuffing and fresh cranberry relish. Oh, and the turkey of course. Wine, ice tea, and ice water. Dessert is a variety of homemade pies, apple, berry, pecan, and pumpkin and served with whipped cream and vanilla ice cream….and a cup of coffee, tea, or warm mulled cider.Only the pumpkin are pictured.
> 
> View attachment 22161 View attachment 22162



Those are the kind of Fall colors I like.  Here in Mississippi, it's early November before we have trees turning pretty colors. I noticed lots of colors the other day in CO when driving through.


----------



## ndynt (Sep 30, 2015)

Lovely pictures, Holly.  The Thanksgiving pictures are Lara's.
Lara, is that a persimmon, in with your fruits?  They are such a delicious part of autumn...especially with a pomegranate sauce.  My son has picked a large bag from his tree...can hardly wait until he brings them to me.  Will have to freeze some though...they do not last long. 
DavyJones, you just do not live in the right part of Fl.  This morning the air was rather crisp here. A reminder of a change in the season.


----------



## Lara (Sep 30, 2015)

*Holly*, yes the dessert picture I took at my kitchen table. Dinner was in the dining room. I've since replaced the table since it broke and now have a table I like even better. Bought it at a consignment shop. Your photos were beautiful! 

*Bullie,* thank you...We're having tropical weather right now, which is unheard of for October so the leaves are just not changing to fall colors yet. I imagine they will peak at the end of October though.

*Nona*, that's a tangerine that you see. There may be a pomegranate in the back but no persimmons. I've never tasted a persimmon but I'll make it a priority this season. What do you do with it? Peel it? I usually buy one or two pomegranates that time of year.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 30, 2015)

Lara, I'm ready to start eating that now.  Can't wait 'til Thanksgiving!


----------



## Shirley (Sep 30, 2015)

I love all the pictures, ladies.

Oldman, that is something we rarely see here. 

Lara, do you rush to the grocery store for bread and milk if they predict snow for us?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 30, 2015)

I looove fall, it's cooling down nicely by me and there's leaves already on the ground for a couple of weeks now.  Here's some aspens turning in the high country.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 30, 2015)

A few shots from around my place.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 30, 2015)

Cookie, what a beautiful home you have!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 30, 2015)

Not my house, alas, the pictures were taken on a walk through my neighborhood, a bit more well to do street just west of me. But I really liked the porch decor.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2015)

Great pictures everyone...

Lara and Nona sorry I got you both mixed up.

Lara I absolutely love that table setting, but then it's very much my style and very old English...really pretty, you have excellent taste.. 

I've been working from home today and it's been a beautiful hot day, so at 5pm..I thought I'd nip out and catch the last of the summer and first of the autumn pictures from the woods fields and the  lake behind my house..about 5 minutes away!!

The trees are just beginning to shed and turning a little bit russet and gold here and there, but it's barely noticeable yet... 

It gets dark here around 6.45 (7.15 here now) so these shots were taken just as the sun began getting a little low in the sky but still bright and very warm..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2015)

well it might be as high as an Elephants eye but there's no corn on the Cob.. 








Another week or 2 before we start seeing a proper Autumnal change I think


----------



## ndynt (Sep 30, 2015)

What a lovely area to take a walk, Cookie. Homes that display the great craftsmanship of the past...not the quickly built, cookie cutter mini-mansions that are built today.  Love the copper roof on that house.  And the pumpkins and squash.  Mother Nature is an incomparable artist. 
 When my daughter was young she loved to walk through the older sections of town...to look at the houses.  She ended up buying a older home that reminded her of those houses.  
SB....the aspen are spectacular.
Holly, your pictures are wonderful...especially the dirt path into the woods.  Is that in your back yard?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2015)

Not quite Nona, but almost..I have to cross to the other side of a small road to get to it..


----------



## Cookie (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks, Nona.  We do have mostly brick older homes here, even smaller ones are made of brick, because it gets so cold here and hot in summer.  

Such beautiful nature shots, all.  Still early yet for fall foliage, but the changing scenery is really so pretty.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 30, 2015)

More from the vegetable market.



Holly your nature walk shots are really so beautiful.  I wish I could be there.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2015)

Thank you cookie we're lucky to live in such a beautiful area.....and ditto your veggie shots, I luuurve those.. 

..aren't we all lucky to be able to have these opportunities to share such wonderful photos to our friends all around the world.. ?


----------



## KathyM (Sep 30, 2015)

Fall is my very favorite season of the year.  We haven't even had a hint of it this year with the drought that is going on.  The leaves are turning but, rather than
looking pretty, they just look dry. We are so tired of being hot!!!! Will never forget the Fall the year we lived in Niagara Falls.  So very pretty.


----------



## oldman (Oct 1, 2015)

Delaware River area in the Poconos of Pennsylvania:



Wild Turkey:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 4, 2015)

Nice fall photos of the US I found online.  Today's nice and cool, in the 60s, need a sweatshirt to sit outside now.  I've got the fall fever! 

Bethlehem, Connecticut 







Parksville Lake, Tennessee






Central Park, New York






Grand Teton National Park, Wyoming





Thomas Divide, North Carolina


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 4, 2015)

Algonquin Provincial Park, Canada


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 4, 2015)

Kilchurn Castle, Scotland






Grand Island East Channel Light House, Michigan, USA


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 6, 2015)

*Dreamy Photographs from a Czech Photographer*

As a lover of autumn, I thought these pictures were amazing.  More here.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 6, 2015)

So beautiful, the leaves! Ours will begin to turn a little later.


----------



## ndynt (Oct 12, 2015)

With all the snowbirds fleeing Canada and the northern states.... The other day it seemed the highway was primarily rvs...heading south.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 12, 2015)

SB, these are all so beautiful! Thanks.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 12, 2015)

If I may add to the theme with a recipe to go with this photograph




Year round when I was a kid we would drive to Central PA. But Fall was one of the most beautiful times. My family came from the Pennsylvania Dutch country. There are many recipes that make Paula Deen seem low cal but here is a special one:
It's adapted from a recipe that had no measurements but I figured it out.
Cinnamon Flop
1 1/2 C of white sugar
2 T melted butter
1 beaten egg
2 C flour
2 tea baking powder
1 C milk
Dash or two of vanilla extract

Preheat oven 425. 
Mix the above until everything is moistened but don't over beat. Pour into butter greased square pan. This recipe uses butter. My aunts used to make it with margarine and it was nasty. Use butter, always butter. The next step is fun. Before it goes in the oven cut maybe sixteen small pats of butter. Line them up evenly on top of the batter. Now take brown sugar, a few handfuls at least, and cover the butter pats. It doesn't have to be perfectly even. But better a bit too much than too little. Now dust cinnamon over that.
Bake about 20 minutes until edges are light brown. Let cool at least an hour to half hour. The brown sugar sinks to the bottom and caramelizes, it's very hot. Of course by now the house smells delicious so you might have to beat people back to keep them from devouring it in the night. Enjoy!!!


----------

